# Finally Shifted!!!



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

Hi All!

I just wanted to create this thread to let ya'll know that even though I am a hopeless newbie who has never known better than to use Windows...this post is being made with Firefox in my full-fledged install of PC Linux OS!! And I'm loving it!!!

3 Cheers for Linux...


----------



## kalpik (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Open Source world!


----------



## nach p (May 21, 2007)

its not easy
but u can make it easy

refer all stiky options ,it may help you


----------



## led_shankar (May 21, 2007)

Good choice of distro. PCLinuxOS is very userfirendly.


----------



## The Outsider (May 21, 2007)

like anything else, it takes time getting used to, have fun mate


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

You know...the most impressive thing with Linux has been how amazingly easy everything is!! Nothing hangs...ever. All the programs I've either used before (Firefox, XMMS) or they are very intuitive and in some cases better than the programs I used on Windows.

Furthermore...the EYE CANDY!! OMG Linux is amazing! I used to feel cool running Window Blinds and ObjectDock and IconPackager...but Linux has all that built by default! Wow! The fonts...the presentation...everything...this thing rocks so hard!!!!

And finally...the console...I'm just starting to get used to it and learning the commands from some websites and all...like how you can use "|" characters to link up commands and how you use arguments properly and things like that. I dunno if that's how you do stuff in Windows since I never got an opportunity to use the Console for anything but I really prefer just typing one line instead of clicking around like 20 times. And Linux gives me that...

If I didn't have to play games on Windows, I'd shift right now. As the matter stands, I've already managed to enable write-access on my NTFS drives and EVERYTHING apart from gaming I'm doing from Linux and its all so EASY!


----------



## RaghuKL (May 21, 2007)

May the SOURCE be with us all!!!!!!


----------



## led_shankar (May 21, 2007)

@Faraaz: Have you tried Amarok? I feel you might prefer it to XMMS


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

i created two threads asking a problem in installing mandriva

my problem is that after selecting the language,security level its asking  for drive selection and then i selected use existing partition then it asked to select packages after selecting packages its saying not enough space but i do have 18 gb on that partion whats the prob help me plzzz

some one give  detailed installation procedure for installing mandriva linux


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

@led_shankar: Yeah...I tried Amarok, but the player was really unwieldy...I dunno, too much like Windows Media Player and MusicMatch Jukebox I guess...and I HATE those players...really annoying. Also, I didn't like the fact that Amarok can't play music files from NTFS partitions by default...you have to drag and drop or browse to them through Konqueror and then add them manually. Playlist's don't work in Amarok from NTFS drives either...

Oh well...now I've barely gotten settled into PCLOS but there's this new release of Sabayon Linux out and I'm starting to drool already...how's Sabayon for a noob??


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 21, 2007)

even i have shifted from vista to debian a few days back. had initial problems but now all smooth, thanks to the members of the forum who helped me. one thing i noticed about linux is that if i open a application after a day's running of linux it opens at the same speed as a rebooted system. unlike windows, its performance doesnt degrades over time.


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2007)

I would advise you to stay with PCLinuxOS for the time being. Learn it for a while and then move.
It's a goof thing that you want to learn CLI. It can make so many tasks easier.
Sabayon is one distro in which you'd feel really comfortable using CLI, since it's gentoo based. 
Sabayon is actually gentoo made simple but to use it effectively, you need to know a little about linux first and you also need to read the basic documents. One of the best places IMO to read up is gentoo handbook and gentoo wiki. Once you read those, doesn't matter how much you've actually understood. You will understand in due course of time.

And '|' isn't used to join the statements, it's a pipe. As, it's name suggests, like a pipeline it transfers something from one command to other. This can explain better *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_pipe
&& is used to join multiple statements.

Oh and I just realised, the new release of sabayon you're talking about is 3.4 Loop2. It's a beta version. It's not the final 3.4 version. Wait for the final version to release.


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

@mehulved: Thanks, that made a lot of sense! Yeah...I'll wait only.

And I know what I said was wrong...I was reading up on linuxcommand.org (IIRC) and there it said you use the | to put one after the other...for instance i want to rename a file and then movie to a diff folder, I type:

cp file1 file2 | mv file1 /directory2

Am I right?? Anyway...I am still learning all these things, and hopefully I should soon be improved enough to try out more advanced distributions. But honestly...everything just works!! Just like it should!! And when you end up doing everything yourself, you tend to be able to fix problems more easily in the future. For instance, I figured out how to get the broadband internet to work on my computer. I always used to have to get the Airtel wala to come home and fix it, but now I do it myself. Linux is awesome!!

PS: Is it only me, or is the internet faster in Linux?? I'm getting SUPER torrent speeds now than I used to earlier...


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> this post is being made with Firefox in my full-fledged install of PC Linux OS!! And I'm loving it!!!


correct choice of distro is everything for a first timer and u've made an excellant choice! 



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> The fonts


i think this is one of the aspects which is well implemented in only a few distros. this mebbe subjective. but i feel that only some distros haf it.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Playlist's don't work in Amarok from NTFS drives either


they will not coz the playlist structure is such that the absolute path is saved in it. try opening a playlist in a text editor (m3u, pls etc.) to see why they are not opening here. replace the drive letter (as shown in windows) wid the mount point of that drive in linux and also replace all '\' wid '/'.



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> some one give detailed installation procedure for installing mandriva linux


is it the last partition? there must be some error in the mft. try gparted to partition again (backup ur data in any case) and then dun partition wid the mandriva installer. just select the partition created wid gparted to install it on in the partition step of mandriva install.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Windows reserves 20% of the band as QoS.


thats a myth and applying the tweaks to remove the 20% never works. i am on a 256kpbs connection and i get the same speed (~30kBps) in both windows xp sp2 (with and without applying any tweaks) and ubuntu linux. i get the same in ubuntu studio, dreamlinux installed in vmware. 

so it mebbe that either the torrent software or the firewall on windows has not been configured properly.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

i've never heard of any speed gain after disabling QoS by anybody neither did i ever experience it myself.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

yeah pal, i was talking abt that only. i meant that i've never seen anybody getting a speed gain in windows after disabling qos and that whereever it is i've seen that the speeds in both win and lin are equal.


----------



## nileshgr (May 21, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE WORLD WHERE ALL TUXFANS LIVE! @ first u'll feel "Ajeeb" to use linux. Just go thru the help files and still if u don't find ur soln. then post it here. The gurus (not me i m between newbie and less advanced) will hlp u out.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

^^^ hey! why did u delete ur posts?


----------



## nileshgr (May 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ hey! why did u delete ur posts?


It was going OFF-TOPIC. A fight between me and u. I didn't want to start a debate on such a silly topic.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

hey i installed mandriva and during starting up its asking local host USERNAME but i didnt give any username or pass what the HELL is the prob help me


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

thats not possible. u cudn't haf installed an OS widout creating a user and assigning a password. u'd haf even given the root password. well there are ways to boot into single user mode and then reset the root password. its on the forums, just search. u'll find it.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

help me man iam just novice to all this can u tell me that here how to boot and how to reset pass btw iam usin xp toooo


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

ok here it is...



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> reset root password from grub(grub is the OS's menu).
> while booting do this fast as the boot options are hidden in fedora?(if hidden press ESC):
> press "e" while selecting fedora name in boot menu.
> then check the "kernel /boot/vmlinuz" and append digit "1" or "single" in the last of the kernel line with a space by again pressing "e".after typing "1",press Enter.then press kbd "b" for booting into single user.when u get a "#" prompt alas,try as below:
> ...


this is for fedore core buy will work wid mandriva as well if using grub boot loader.



			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> It was going OFF-TOPIC. A fight between me and u. I didn't want to start a debate on such a silly topic.



come on man.. i was not fighting. just mentioning my experience


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

btw whats GRUB


----------



## nileshgr (May 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ok here it is...
> 
> 
> this is for fedore core buy will work wid mandriva as well if using grub boot loader.
> ...


Just forget it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

^^^yep forgotton! 

@azzu
grub is the bootloader which is invoked when u boot ur comp. it will give u a menu to boot into windows and linux.

wait a min... does mandriva 2007 use lilo instead of grub? wait lemme check out.

yes, it seems so. try the method posted. jus try to find entries wid mandriva instead of the mentioned fedora during the boot up menu.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

i entered e during start up but it doesnt work help me 

OR SIMPLY TELL ME HOW TO UNISTALL LINUX (SCOLDING MYSELF COZ I DUNNO ANYTHN BUT JUS INTALLED LINUX   )

iam goin to bring another linux suggest me the best


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

^^^ this is how u learn and things which u learn this way are never forgotten! haf patience. you'll get around it.... did u select the mandriva boot entry in the menu and then press 'e'? u need to do that.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

ya i did that still no progress leave that but how to reinstall mandriva


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

I made two of my friends shift(not completely) to ubuntu 7.04.
And since my ubuntu 6.06's kernel is corrupted  I think I will completely format the HD and shift to 7.04 myself.
Rite now I am using puppy and its SO CUTE


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

Format your ext3 partition...and reboot from LIVE cd...its what I do to reinstall.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

man how to format my linux partion is 18 gb but it shows only 8 gb rest is used by linux if i format only that 8 gb part is formatting not the total 18 gb


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> *Format your ext3 partition...and reboot from LIVE cd...its what I do to reinstall.*



Its in the blood of long time windows user
Even I used to do that when I was using win.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

help me cyno


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

I am not a genius when it comes to linux. Heres a kaam-chalau solution.
Just get any new linux distro and start your PC with the CD/DVD in the ROM.
When it starts installing it will ask for the partition in which you want to install the linux. Choose that 18GB partition and format it. I hope this helps. I would have done that if I were the same problem


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

thats good cyno but iam goin to get a linux destro now which 1 should go for


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

^^ I use ubuntu. Its good. 
Faraaz used PC linux and he says its good too.
Even saboyan is good but mehulved (he's a genius) asked faraaz to use PC linux first. 

So either go for PC linux or ubuntu. Install that distro which you can get easily.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2007)

still cant login to my linux help me


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Even saboyan is good but mehulved (he's a genius) asked faraaz to use PC linux first.
> 
> So either go for PC linux or ubuntu. Install that distro which you can get easily.


Even sabayon is quite easy unless you're averse to CLI and reading. I hang around on Sabayon IRC channel and have seen that most of the people who have tough time with sabayon are either averse to reading or CLI.

Only downside of sabayon is that installing apps takes really long since everything is compiled from the source. 
I advised him to stay with PCLinuxOS since he's already using it. It's not a good idea to do distro hopping right at the start. There's already so much to learn(and also unlearn things that are second nature in windows).



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> And since my ubuntu 6.06's kernel is corrupted


 It's quite easy to repair if you want to do so. But, I wonder how you corrupted the kernel in the first place. But, it's worth going for 7.04.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ this is how u learn and things which u learn this way are never forgotten! haf patience. you'll get around it.... did u select the mandriva boot entry in the menu and then press 'e'? u need to do that.


 Press Ctrl+X instead of 'e' then you'll get boot prompt. Type 'linux single'
Then once booting up completes type

```
passwd
```
Then type your new password

```
shutdown -r now
```
to reboot. Or reboot command may also work.
Or try typing

```
init 5
```
It should bring you to graphical login, I guess. I am not so familiar with Mandriva's runlevels.


----------



## faraaz (May 21, 2007)

Okay guys...since this is becoming a master discussion thread for noobies of sorts...I just saw this video on YouTube (*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6kd42jIaHk&mode=related&search=) and now that I've managed to pick up my jaw off the floor...I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO DO UP MY COMP LIKE THAT!! What is he using?? I went to kde-look.com and its all very confusing there...can someone please give me step by step instructions on how to go about doing this??


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> It's quite easy to repair if you want to do so. But, I wonder how you corrupted the kernel in the first place. But, it's worth going for 7.04.


 I used ndiswrapper to install win drivers for my LAN card (intex). The drivers provided with the card work only on kernel 2.4.x and 2.5.x.
After that day my PC dint boot into ubuntu. And I deleted the entries of the previous kernel from the GRUB boot menu a few days back

Right now I am using puppy linux as the last resort and it is using win drivers and the system is working flawlessly.

Will 7.04 work on my PC. Please read my signature for my system specs.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Okay guys...since this is becoming a master discussion thread for noobies of sorts...I just saw this video on YouTube (*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6kd42jIaHk&mode=related&search=) and now that I've managed to pick up my jaw off the floor...I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO DO UP MY COMP LIKE THAT!! What is he using?? I went to kde-look.com and its all very confusing there...can someone please give me step by step instructions on how to go about doing this??


That thing is BERYL. It is kinda.... AERO for Linux (But linux guys never cheated the concept, they made it independently)

[SIZE=-1]www.*beryl*-project.org/ and www.google.co.in are your friends
Enjoy beryl here: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl_(window_manager)

PS: Sabayon and some other distros ship with default beryl. I read you were going to install sabayon in the first place
[/SIZE]


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2007)

theme looks like wombat black. The dock is avant-navigator. Clock is cairo clock, I guess.
Icons you should be looking in gnome-look.org


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

^^^ Hey! I asked if 7.04 will work on my system?? Read my signature
I searched google and was not able to find a good answer.


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2007)

Xubuntu would be much better for the amount of RAM you have.


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

^^ No Problemo.
I downloaded the XFCE interface for this version 6.06.
I will use that only.
Thanks.


----------



## mediator (May 22, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I dunno, too much like Windows Media Player and MusicMatch Jukebox I guess...and I HATE those players...really annoying.


Yeah . I hate WMP too. Xmms is really nice.
Neways for games do check out the thread/sticky by @subratabera!


----------



## faraaz (May 22, 2007)

Nah...I've got a dual-boot system running at the moment with Winblows, so I can play my games just fine.

I've got a question...I'm considering converting the rest of my partitions to ext3 and storing all my songs and videos on these partitions. It will make life a lot easier for me while using Amarok, MPlayer, Kaffeine etc...is there any way to access these files on an ext3 partition from within Windows? In case of emergency??

If that is not possible, what file system should I be using where I can utilize files on both systems?? I mean...I've got a 300 GB HDD with 4 partitions of 70 GB originally...all in NTFS. I split one 70 GB partition into 2 of ~33 GB each with a swap partition as well and my Linux is running on this 33 GB partition. If I leave my Windows C: partition (70 GB) in NTFS, can I convert the rest of my partitions to say...FAT32 will work won't it?? So all my data can be stored on the FAT32 partitions...or am I just theorizing here??


----------



## mediator (May 22, 2007)

*www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/55351-reading-ext3-winxp.html

Leaving ur entertainment files on fat32 partitions wud be fine. U can read/write them from Linux and windows both!!


----------



## eddie (May 22, 2007)

Whats the problem with leaving them as NTFS only? Why are you taking so much pain? You will unnecessarily waste time and will cause some serious hard drive activity for some hours (moving data between partitions).


----------



## nileshgr (May 22, 2007)

Mount a ntfs part on linux (requires a later kernel 2.4.x.x+): 

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda0 (1st drive on the 1st HDD {primary master})
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 (2nd drive on the 1st HDD {primary master})
mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb0 (1st drive on the 2nd HDD {primary slave})
mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 (2nd drive on the 2nd HDD {primary slave})
```

*Note: I have written it according IDE ATA system* 

If you have more than 2 hard disks, type the same cmd on the terminal with correspondence letter given below:

/dev/hda(drive no.) {1st IDE Device}
/dev/hdb(drive no.) {2nd IDE device]
/dev/hdc(drive no.) {3rd IDE device}
/dev/hdd(drive no.) {4th IDE device} 

hdc and hdd are usually CD/DVDs


----------



## faraaz (May 22, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Whats the problem with leaving them as NTFS only? Why are you taking so much pain? You will unnecessarily waste time and will cause some serious hard drive activity for some hours (moving data between partitions).



I read on the NTFS-3g page that support for NTFS drives is not fully reliable yet and that data can be at risk. Because of that I was concerned. Is this a non-issue? If so, then I'll leave it as it is, but I have a lot of critical data on my computer that I need, so I can't afford to lose it. I make regular backups, but still...its a lot of inconvenience to restore everything...


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2007)

NTFS-3G is perfectly stable.. I've been using it since beta stages.. Haven't lost a thing ever..


----------



## eddie (May 22, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I read on the NTFS-3g page that support for NTFS drives is not fully reliable yet and that data can be at risk. Because of that I was concerned. Is this a non-issue? If so, then I'll leave it as it is, but I have a lot of critical data on my computer that I need, so I can't afford to lose it. I make regular backups, but still...its a lot of inconvenience to restore everything...


 NTFS-3G is now officially stable so you can be sure that there will be no data corruption. Such things happen with beta or testing drivers


----------



## faraaz (May 23, 2007)

Ah...then in that case...I'll just convert my Multimedia partition to FAT32 then. It's really annoying at the moment because no media player is loading files from playlists and stuff automatically even with the driver installed as long as they are on NTFS drives... 

If the music files are on FAT32 drives, then will Amarok read them automatically? And if I make a playlist of them and load that, will they work fine? Furthermore, is there any way to make this stuff work automatically from NTFS drives??


----------



## eddie (May 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> If the music files are on FAT32 drives, then will Amarok read them automatically? And if I make a playlist of them and load that, will they work fine? Furthermore, is there any way to make this stuff work automatically from NTFS drives??


 I have seen Amarok working fine while loading files even from read-only NTFS partitions. There should be no problem at all and no need to change to FAT32. If it is not working with NTFS...there is no reason why it will work with FAT32. There is some other problem and is not a file system issue. You should start a new thread with complete description of the problem you are facing and may be we will be able to help you.


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2007)

faraaz.. Amarok reads files from NTFS just fine here! You would need to re-create your playlists on linux because linux mount the drives under /media or /mnt, unlike C:\ or D:\ in windows..


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 23, 2007)

^^^ thats what i'd told earlier in this thread.


----------



## faraaz (May 23, 2007)

Hmm...I see what you mean. I just tried making a fresh playlist through Amarok itself and it works just fine. Woo hoo!!  Linux is rockin hard!

Okay, next problem guys. ...I activated Beryl with the Beryl manager but I am not getting all the effects. I've got the wobbling windows, I have the cube which rotates, but only horizontally and only when I drag windows from one virtual desktop to another. In the demo vids I've seen, the cube is rotatable as a whole unit with the mouse. How do you do that?? And also, how do you change themes in PCLOS?


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

Press ctrl + alt + left mouse button and move the mouse to move the cube around.
Themes for what KDE/GNOME/Beryl? It's not distro dependent but WM dependent.


----------



## faraaz (May 23, 2007)

Holy crap it works!!!    You guys rock...you know that??!?

Okay...one more...where can I find a Dock/Widget bar applet like how you have ObjectDock for Win XP?? Preferably one which is easy to install and configure, works in PCLOS and KDE...


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

avant navigator and also check cairo clock.


----------



## faraaz (May 23, 2007)

I got AWN...doesn't compile, it says I need GTK, GConf, Python dependencies etc. I opened up Synaptic and checked, I have every single dependency with correct version number installed.

WTH?!?


----------



## eddie (May 23, 2007)

If deb's are anything like rpm's then did you install devel libraries? There should be separate packages with names suffixed with something like devel or dev. For example: gtk-devel or something like that.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

yes devel package needa installed.also make sure build-essential is there.


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I got AWN...doesn't compile, it says I need GTK, GConf, Python dependencies etc. I opened up Synaptic and checked, I have every single dependency with correct version number installed.
> 
> WTH?!?


 Why compile?


----------



## faraaz (May 23, 2007)

Because its not available in PCLOS repos and only the source is available on the AWN website, no binaries...

Hmm...so if I install the devel stuff, it will install fine? Lemme get back to you on that...

Edit: Just to be sure, I have to extract source to /root and then compile right?

Edit2: Okay, I've been trying to install the Domino 0.4 theme from KDE-Look.org...and while compiling, I get this error:

checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!

What does this mean??

Edit3: Also, how do you activate a theme in Emerald Themer 0.2.0?


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2007)

PClinux OS is based on mandriva/fedora linux right?.no need to get compiling from source.get urself rpms relevent for Mandriva/fedora.also remember installing rpms or compiling from source means u need to manually install dependencies to satisfy.


> PCLinuxOS maintains its own software repository, available via the Advanced Packaging Tool (APT) and its Synaptic front-end, completely replacing Mandriva's urpmi. PCLinuxOS endeavors to maintain a fully valid upgrade path for version 1.0. This means that an installation could be continuously updated to the latest versions of packages, hence foregoing the need to re-install the entire distribution upon each successive release. In the test releases before 1.0, it has sometimes been necessary to perform a reinstallation.


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCLinuxOS#Relationship_with_Mandriva_Linux
why dont u configure apt-4-rpm to manage packages?
*docs.mypclinuxos.com/Synaptic


----------



## faraaz (May 24, 2007)

@praka123: Dude, I shifted like a week ago!  I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## eddie (May 24, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Edit: Just to be sure, I have to extract source to /root and then compile right?


No. Firstly in normal circumstances, you should not be having access to /root directory AT ALL. Are you using your OS as root account? If yes, then please don't do that. It is not only a security loop hole but if you accidentally delete some system files then it can also cause you unnecessary annoyance.

Secondly, you should create a temp or tmp directory in your home folder and then unpack all the sources in that folder. This helps you keep your home directory clean and manageable.





> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
> 
> What does this mean??


You need xorg devel libraries. Look for them in the package manager of your distro.





> Edit3: Also, how do you activate a theme in Emerald Themer 0.2.0?


 You need to run emerald-theme-manager, then import the theme file in there and just click on theme entry.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @praka123: Dude, I shifted like a week ago!  I have no idea what you just said...


meh?I am just trying to say that Linux distros also got package updates(remember windows update service online?).just follow the links given.


----------

